# CDMA Volume Call issues on Jelly Bean?



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm loving jelly bean, but I'm having severe call volume issues. I'm on DT's JB rom. I have seen this sporadically pop up in other JB rom threads. But it's not a constant.

It would appear that this hasn't been an issue for most. I switched to a kernel with a volume fix . That didn't help.

Has anyone else had this issue and found a solution, other than the obvious, wait until JB roms are built from source? I just might have too because the volume is soo weak.

Essentially, I'm having the same problem that was reported with the first release of ICS on the gsm galaxy nexus. Of course the current crop of JB roms were created from the OTA for the GSM version of our phone. I'm just hoping since the issue isn't prolific in the various JB cdma threads that there might be a solution.

Boot loops, wifi, and bluetooth problems are more common with our phones running jelly bean. I haven't had those problems...yet! The volume bug is my problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 561427 (Jun 28, 2012)

EDIT: Be sure to read about each one. I see now that the SUPER VOLUME thing hack is actually from the SIII section and not the GNex or JB section.

Some scripts require you to activate them in the terminal on the phone. I have Popcorn Kernel with my JD v7 JB ROM and I used Android Terminal Emulator to enable the volume boost on that kernel. Be sure it is enabled if it isnt by default.

There is a SUPER VOLUME hack floating around. I have not read much about it but I saw someone asking in anyone has used it in JD's JB thread. Here is that link:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1722136

I am using this. Its AwesomeBEATS for our phone. I love the sound quality and I am going to try the "speaker" with the EQ turned up way loud and see if that is loud enough for me. I just cant give up the sound quality though. Link below:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1748803


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

561427 said:


> EDIT: Be sure to read about each one. I see now that the SUPER VOLUME thing hack is actually from the SIII section and not the GNex or JB section.
> 
> Some scripts require you to activate them in the terminal on the phone. I have Popcorn Kernel with my JD v7 JB ROM and I used Android Terminal Emulator to enable the volume boost on that kernel. Be sure it is enabled if it isnt by default.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the heads up. Do you have the cdma vzw nexus? I'm on DT's JB rom from the Hive.

I'm hesitant because I'm on a different rom and kernal. I know how to go back to stock if need be, but I have a mac. It's always more complicated or I run into a mac specific issue that requires a "work around", when ever a computer is required for work on my GN.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

The volume hack on XDA doesn't do anything for us...doesn't work on Nexus. We don't even have the file that the hack modifies...I tried it just to be sure. 

THere is a link on the thread to a beta version of V+ that works better for me on JB than the one in the market:

https://t.co/vc6QO4Oe


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Redflea said:


> The volume hack on XDA doesn't do anything for us...doesn't work on Nexus. We don't even have the file that the hack modifies...I tried it just to be sure.
> 
> THere is a link on the thread to a beta version of V+ that works better for me on JB than the one in the market:
> 
> https://t.co/vc6QO4Oe


 Bummer! I have tried the update that was posted a couple of hours ago for volume +. Still no significant increase in call volume. I uninstalled all versions of volume + and installed the latest. Music is better, but not the phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Volume+ doesn't affect call volume...it can help by providing control over the number of volume steps available, but max volume isn't something it can affect.

I'm not aware of a call volume fix...


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Problem solved!

Droid3theory gave me the solution.

The build.prop needed to be edited. It was set on 100 and it needed to be 10.

There are two ways to edit the build.prop. Needless to say you must be rooted.

1)

Volume + (paid version)

Click on In Call Volume
Settings
Click on rooted
Click on Remove Volume Step Info from build.prop
Place value in text box. Ex:10
Click on Apply Volume Steps
Click on Reboot

2)

Use Root Explorer
At the top right hand corner switch from mount r/o to r/w
Go to Systems/build.prop

At the bottom of build.prop text file there is a line;
ro.config.vc_call_vol_steps= 10
Ex: If number is 100 change to 10

save, mount r/o
Reboot

My volume is now just as strong as it was in ICS. Hopefully this will work as well for anyone else that has the same issue. Thanks to everyone else who tried to help and to DT who gave me the solution.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swai0019 (Jun 26, 2012)

Justifi said:


> Problem solved!
> 
> Droid3theory gave me the solution.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this solution worked great!! My phone was set to 42, changed to 10 and the wife stopped complaining about my "muffled" voice. She no longer believes I'm making out with my phone. ;-)

EDIT: Option 2. I used this because I didn't want to go through and get Volume+ on the phone.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

FYI, that line doesn't exist in the build.prop for Modaco's JB port.


----------

